

Ask HN: ChatRoulette != FAD? - danielzarick

Please don't hold this against me... but something about ChatRoulette has gotten me very excited over the past few weeks. Before the creator took ownership, I kept telling my roommates that it was going to be some solo hacker who had a weekend project. This application encompasses much of the HN/YN personality, and I am sure the founder does as well. But, the real question is... will it last?
======
danielzarick
There is something special there. Over the past week I have shared a handful
of hilariously funny experiences with some of my closest friends and
coworkers. Stories shared with people close to you end up meaning something.
If there is anything that makes ChatRoulette a legitimate product, it is that
concept of the "shared experience." My roommates and I are still laughing
about the half-hour we spent together last week. It isn't something to be
easily forgotten, even with the inclusion of the press echo chamber.

------
david927
return false;

ChatRoulette == FAD

